# *** Big thumbs up 4 Johnson's baby bath! ***



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Big thanks to Yellow TT for suggesting this unusal product, i found it works great. Lathers up far better than Auto -Glym what i was using previous. the Johnson's seemed to provide a good base on which to apply the Megs Tech wax to! I'm a total convert. (Sorry about the crap quality pics, taken in a hurry).


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

i find with this u dont get many water marks either, especialy in summer as it drys to quick for u to microfiber! when i first heard of this i thought WTF! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## DavidUK (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe one could use both,ie the baby bath AND a shampoo?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> Big thanks to Yellow TT for suggesting this unusal product, i found it works great. Lathers up far better than Auto -Glym what i was using previous. the Johnson's seemed to provide a good base on which to apply the Megs Tech wax to! I'm a total convert. (Sorry about the crap quality pics, taken in a hurry).


Thanks for the thanks  but I cant take full credit as I got the heads up from Dave AKA Jack-in-a-Box


----------



## PDW (Jul 6, 2007)

Just washed the car in Johnson's Baby Bath - fantastic result. 

Previously using Autoglym Shampoo. I am certain that Johnson's is better and considerably cheaper. 

Thanks to the TT Forum for all your help and advice in 2007 and best wishes to you all for 2008.


----------



## TrippleTrouble (Apr 8, 2007)

hang on let me get this right you wash the car WITH Johnson's Baby Bath  :?:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I know it sounds crazy, but it really does a great job.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TrippleTrouble said:


> hang on let me get this right you wash the car WITH Johnson's Baby Bath  :?:


Yep 2/3 caps in to a bucket of warm water and off you go


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Try it Tripple you will be surprised !!!!

Nice and gentle, PH balanced, cheap etc.

If you have a shiny car before it wont wash any of the wax off or add any like some specific car shampoo's.

Rinse with hose (no attachments) and water just "falls" off car, but you have to have a shiny one before the it got covered in crud!

Whos fed up of getting clothes filthy while getting shopping out of the boot :x


----------



## PDW (Jul 6, 2007)

Tripple - I thought it was an early April fools too BUT it works.

Try it I dare you. I don't even have kids and I gave it a go!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PDW said:


> Tripple - I thought it was an early April fools too BUT it works.
> 
> Try it I dare you. I don't even have kids and I gave it a go!!


You will be OK then but I had problem when I used the Meguries NXT to wash them by mistake :wink: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

You should have seen the look on my wifes face when we got a big bottle of baby bath at our baby shower and I shouted out "GREAT - MORE CARWASH" :lol: :lol:

Nobody understood and didnt think I was serious :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> You should have seen the look on my wifes face when we got a big bottle of baby bath at our baby shower and I shouted out "GREAT - MORE CARWASH" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nobody understood and didnt think I was serious :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It does work really well - I too thought somebody was pulling my plonker when it was suggested.
But if its good enough for my toddler its good for my other baby too!!

My wife thinks its hilarious and always tells her friends "he even loves his car so much that he baths it in baby bath!!"

If it gets ill I'm not too sure I'll be sticking calpol in the fuel though (BTW that isn't a good idea).


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
It is the best shampoo to use bar none. I was also converted to this by Dave. (Jack in the box)
Remember though, when you empty your old bottle of Halfords "Wash a car". Refill it with the baby bath and then you won't get fed up with trying to explain to your missus or the neighbours that you have not lost your marbles.


----------



## Hintzy (May 31, 2006)

I'd love to try it, but we're in the middle of a drought and have water restricitions - cannot wash the car anywhere but a carwash that recycles the water? Guess I could still use a bucket and only use the rinse water and not the chemicals supplied by the carwash, which I think are probably harmful anyway?


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

im well tryin that!! not got a baby tho so my girlfriend might be a bit weird, i'll just show her this post. Then we can all be weird and clean togeather! lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TrippleTrouble said:
> 
> 
> > hang on let me get this right you wash the car WITH Johnson's Baby Bath  :?:
> ...


Want to come round tomorrow and wash mine :wink:


----------



## TrippleTrouble (Apr 8, 2007)

and the weels get the Johnson's baby pouder [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

TrippleTrouble said:


> and the weels get the Johnson's baby pouder [smiley=baby.gif]


No, just a little powder around the exhaust please...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TrippleTrouble said:
> ...


Should'nt take long the Aygo is only a small car :wink:


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

im 50/50 with the johnsons baby bath idea. I did it yesterday and its left a goos shine. But its left swerls in the paint. I think im gonna go back to Tek-wax


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Adam Wright said:


> im 50/50 with the johnsons baby bath idea. I did it yesterday and its left a goos shine. But its left swerls in the paint. I think im gonna go back to Tek-wax


Tec-wax is to finish it off.

The Johnson's is used just to wash it.


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

yeh i ment the tex-wax & wash shampoo. got a megs clay bar to do on it soon, any tips?


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Adam Wright said:


> yeh i ment the tex-wax & wash shampoo. got a megs clay bar to do on it soon, any tips?


Search 'meguiars quick clay' u'll find all the info you need.

I also swear by the old baby bath wash.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Thing is will this strip the wax over time? Decent car shampoos like Megs Gold class have added wax so your wax sealant does not diminish the more you wash the car over time between waxing. :?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

ChadW said:


> Thing is will this strip the wax over time? Decent car shampoos like Megs Gold class have added wax so your wax sealant does not diminish the more you wash the car over time between waxing. :?


How can it strip if its P H neutral?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

jonsons baby bath is designed for kids skin so its as gentle a cleaner as you are going to get.

It won't strip your wax.



> im 50/50 with the johnsons baby bath idea. I did it yesterday and its left a goos shine. But its left swerls in the paint. I think im gonna go back to Tek-wax


As for it causing swirls...I don't think so!! Swirls are caused by bad washing technique...grit in the water etc. not by the product. What could have happened is that your paintwork may have had some sort of sealer/filler type wax applied that hid your swirls and you've just uncovered them. Meguiars NTX wax has fillers in it.

Matt


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is will this strip the wax over time? Decent car shampoos like Megs Gold class have added wax so your wax sealant does not diminish the more you wash the car over time between waxing. :?
> ...


But it does not have added wax to a point, which is what I have now with the Megs. Sounds like a good idea but I am not gonna risk it tbh.


----------



## BRUN (Jan 8, 2008)

Ingredients
Water, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, PEG-80 Sorbitan Laurate, Sodium Trideceth Sulfate, *Sodium Chloride*, PEG-150 Distearate, Fragrance, Tetrasodium EDTA, Quaternium-15, Citric Acid, Red 33, Red 4

Sodium Chloride is salt, you may aswell wash your pride and joy in fairy liquid, yes this will most definitely strip wax, and will accelerate corrosion on the vehicle, like washing your car with a winter road de-icer solution


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

hmmm I washed mine with it and it was great better than anything else I have tried TBO but the salt comment is worrying?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BRUN said:


> Ingredients
> Water, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, PEG-80 Sorbitan Laurate, Sodium Trideceth Sulfate, *Sodium Chloride*, PEG-150 Distearate, Fragrance, Tetrasodium EDTA, Quaternium-15, Citric Acid, Red 33, Red 4
> 
> Sodium Chloride is salt, you may aswell wash your pride and joy in fairy liquid, yes this will most definitely strip wax, and will accelerate corrosion on the vehicle, like washing your car with a winter road de-icer solution


I have just loked at a bottle and there is no Sodium Chloride listed in the ingredients are you sure you have the right stuff Johnsons Bady Bath :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No salt in mine either, canny first post though.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

BRUN said:


> Ingredients
> Water, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, PEG-80 Sorbitan Laurate, Sodium Trideceth Sulfate, *Sodium Chloride*, PEG-150 Distearate, Fragrance, Tetrasodium EDTA, Quaternium-15, Citric Acid, Red 33, Red 4
> 
> Sodium Chloride is salt, you may aswell wash your pride and joy in fairy liquid, yes this will most definitely strip wax, and will accelerate corrosion on the vehicle, like washing your car with a winter road de-icer solution


Like Andy says, it must be *Johnsons baby bath* I've been using it for 18 months with the 2 bucket method (one for washing/1 for rinsing *microfibre mitt*) and the results are better than anything I've had in the past. The credit must go to Dave JIAB for recommending it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Definitely no salt in it. It's this stuff:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

anyone tried "baby oil" for plastics "comes up a treat and shiney" used it on the wifes avensis 1st :lol: good on tyre walls to.

not sure how long it last but the cars just sat on the drive waiting for a buyer :?


----------



## BRUN (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.johnsonsbaby.com/product.do?id=8


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

tempted to give this a go myself


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Strange this as my bottle doesnt list sodium chloride in the ingredients.

Heres how I see it, if its good enough for a baby's skin then its good enough for the car furthermore, if it comes highly recommended by J-I-A-B then in my opinion you cant go wrong with the stuff.

Lastly, you rinse the stuff off when youre finished washing, it not like youre waxing the car with it.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> Strange this as my bottle doesnt list sodium chloride in the ingredients.
> 
> Heres how I see it, if its good enough for a baby's skin then its good enough for the car furthermore, if it comes highly recommended by J-I-A-B then in my opinion you cant go wrong with the stuff.
> 
> Lastly, you rinse the stuff off when youre finished washing, it not like youre waxing the car with it.


that's how I see it too.....how much sodium chloride can there be in there anyway? Salt for baby's skin...don't think they would sell much if that was the case!!


----------



## TrippleTrouble (Apr 8, 2007)

> coTTsie used it on the wifes avensis 1st


I wonder why :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

TrippleTrouble said:


> > coTTsie used it on the wifes avensis 1st
> 
> 
> I wonder why :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


*Only because its got more plastic and wanted to show off its real potential* :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sales plug, only 33k 1 owner "us" from new Â£4000


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Why did I always thing that you guys were on about this Johnsons Baby Shampoo:

http://www.johnsonsbaby.com/product.do? ... filterID=0

Ingredients
Water, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, PEG-80 Sorbitan Laurate, Sodium Trideceth Sulfate, PEG-150 Distearate, Fragrance, Polyquaternium-10, Tetrasodium EDTA, Quaternium-15, Citric Acid, Yellow 10 and Orange 4. May also contain: Citric Acid, Sodium Hydroxide. (no Sodium Chloride in that whearas the Baby Bath does: http://www.johnsonsbaby.com/product.do? ... filterID=0 )


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Strangely the ingredients list differs between web and the back of the bottle.

On my bottle of baby bath (no more tears formula) it lists Sodium Laureth Sulfate and Sodium Lauroamphoacetate but no Sodium Chloride.

And its posh too cos it contains Aqua, not plain old water.

The back of the bottle also says " For information, please call . . "

So I did and:

Johnson & Johnson say that the ingredient list to go by is the one on the back of the bottle. The same product may have different ingredients in different markets and the sites quoted may well be USA sites and therefore refer to USA products. If the ingredients list on the back of the bottle does not include Sodium Chloride then it is not in the product.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

VicTT said:


> Strangely the ingredients list differs between web and the back of the bottle.
> 
> On my bottle of baby bath (no more tears formula) it lists Sodium Laureth Sulfate and Sodium Lauroamphoacetate but no Sodium Chloride.
> 
> ...


Nice one


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

What about the unbranded supermarket equivalent of Johnson's Baby Bath? Would that be any good???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> Why did I always thing that you guys were on about this Johnsons Baby Shampoo:
> 
> http://www.johnsonsbaby.com/product.do? ... filterID=0
> 
> ...


I dont know the clue was in the answer Johnsons Baby *Bath* :wink:
Shampoo is some thing I know very little about


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

lindley said:


> What about the unbranded supermarket equivalent of Johnson's Baby Bath? Would that be any good???


I bit the bullet today and visited Tesco to get some Johnson's. Being a tight-arse, I picked up a bottle of Tesco's own baby bath first but saw that it contained salt and presumably a fair amount of it as it was about 4th in the ingredient list. Luckily, the Johnson's is currently on special offer at two 500ml bttles for Â£4 - so get to Tesco quickly! 

(My missus saw the bottles when she got home and took the piss for a full 5 minutes, but I can handle it! :wink: )


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

BRUN said:


> Ingredients
> Water, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, PEG-80 Sorbitan Laurate, Sodium Trideceth Sulfate, *Sodium Chloride*, PEG-150 Distearate, Fragrance, Tetrasodium EDTA, Quaternium-15, Citric Acid, Red 33, Red 4
> 
> Sodium Chloride is salt, you may aswell wash your pride and joy in fairy liquid, *yes this will most definitely strip wax, and will accelerate corrosion on the vehicle, like washing your car with a winter road de-icer solution*


Really!...or would it be more appropiate to say utter bollocks :roll: ?

You'll get more salt on your car by driving past the seaside on a calm sunny day than you ever will by by using Johnsons Baby Bath :wink:

It will absolutely not strip wax and is the equal of the "car baths" sold by Swissvax / Zymol for a fraction of the cost

For those that doubt it's credentials, I've recommended its use to several concours regulars (old Ferrari's, Porsche's and Bentley's) they seem to love it and none of their cars have disintegrated into a brown, crumbly pile of rust (yet!! )
Equally, I've recommended its use to members here for a good few years now - not heard one less than complimentary comment on its abilities...everyone loves it 

The shampoo's with "added wax" are not really wax and will add absolutely NO added protection...but, what do I know :wink:

Dave


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> I bit the bullet today and visited Tesco to get some Johnson's. Being a tight-arse, I picked up a bottle of Tesco's own baby bath first but saw that it contained salt and presumably a fair amount of it as it was about 4th in the ingredient list. Luckily, the Johnson's is currently on special offer at two 500ml bttles for Â£4 - so get to Tesco quickly!
> 
> (My missus saw the bottles when she got home and took the piss for a full 5 minutes, but I can handle it! )


Teach her a lesson Emyr...fill her bottles of "pantene"... or whatever it is they use these days.... up with turtle wax!!! :lol:

Matt


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

coTTsie said:


> anyone tried "baby oil" for ... ?


Oh yeah it's fab that stuff for all sorts of things    :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

What other things :wink: [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TrippleTrouble (Apr 8, 2007)

> the Johnson's is currently on special offer at two 500ml bttles for Â£4 - so get to Tesco quickly!


Every littel Helps tight-arse :lol: 


> and took the piss for a full 5 minutes,


 what do women know [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] 


> You'll get more salt on your car by driving past the seaside on a calm sunny day


 not true you get more behind a gritting truck :wink:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Thought I'd ressurect this thread to appluad the idea. I am also a convert now!


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Going to try this tomorow!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT_me said:


> Going to try this tomorow!


You should have tried it years ago


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

i'll have to try this, i work for j n j so i can get it for next to nothing from the factory shop :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

zorg said:


> i'll have to try this, i work for j n j so i can get it for next to nothing from the factory shop :mrgreen:


Group buy


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> zorg said:
> 
> 
> > i'll have to try this, i work for j n j so i can get it for next to nothing from the factory shop :mrgreen:
> ...


hear hear!!

This stuff is great for the Roadsters roofs too


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

ive just been to asdas guess what they had on there whoopsy shelf  pack of two johnsons large bottle wait for it 
20p :lol: what about that 8)


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> zorg said:
> 
> 
> > i'll have to try this, i work for j n j so i can get it for next to nothing from the factory shop :mrgreen:
> ...


if the savings were not eaten up by the postage costs i would have considered it. :?

:mrgreen:


----------

